# TMC AquaGro MicroHabitat - PFK Subs Offer



## George Farmer (30 Sep 2010)

Some of you may be already aware but PFK have a very interesting offer for new subscribers.

Check it out here -

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3240

and a step-by-step with video -

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3239

The tank is really good and it's so small it will fit almost anywhere.  It's made of acrylic so it's much lighter and stronger than glass.  

The filter capacity is huge for such a small tank, and with a turnover of 300lph (adjustable), it provides plenty of circulation.  

The light looks cool and should provide enough PAR for most plants.  

The tank's so small that a 250ml bottle of liquid carbon or fertiliser will last you ages!  You could probably even get away with using old substrate from an existing larger tank, and plant cuttings to get you started.  Hardscape could be locally collected too.

A perfect little shrimp tank, I reckon.

If there's enough of you that do get one, then I reckon we could run a mini aquascaping contest based on these tanks, and PFK would probably be able to offer a prize.

If you're a bit dubious about subscribing (it's a financial commitment, after all) because PFK content lately has been very fish biology/taxonomy bias, then I can assure you that they'll be a lot planted tank and aquascaping stuff coming up regularly from now on.

I think it's something worth considering if you fancy a nice little tank and a decent magazine to read every month.


----------



## nry (30 Sep 2010)

If you could pay monthly I'd have been tempted, though my old PFK cube is sitting empty still


----------



## Gill (30 Sep 2010)

Well I Signed up again just for this.


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Sep 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> If you could pay monthly I'd have been tempted, though my old PFK cube is sitting empty still



You can sign up monthly. 2 year Direct debit.

Doesn't say how much each month so maybe wrongly I am assuming Â£4/month?

Maybe George can clear that one up.  A bit bad for them to not detail this little bit of ifo.  Is quite important 

I just did it anyway so I would be quite interested in how much and how often the direct debits will be for if only to enter them into my budget.

And yes the message above does mean that Andy Cole just bought something. lol

AC


----------



## squiggley (30 Sep 2010)

Nope they take the dd every 24 months


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Sep 2010)

They should detail that on the page!!!  Oh well.  Off to cancel that then.

Little disappointed now 

George - You should have a word. 'Its in the smallprint' is not viable in UK courts these days'

AC


----------



## squiggley (30 Sep 2010)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> They should detail that on the page!!!  Oh well.  Off to cancel that then.
> 
> Little disappointed now
> 
> ...




I canceled it as well, last time I signed up by dd they took the payments every 3 months which I was expecting this time. Can't afford for that amount to be taken this close Christmas


----------



## gbagger (30 Sep 2010)

I was going to for this as it says in the mag 'why pay by DD?' - spread the cost. 1 payment of Â£92, not really spreading the cost!


----------



## George Farmer (30 Sep 2010)

I can only assume that the lump sum payment is there to prevent folk getting their tank, then cancelling the Direct Debit right after.  Otherwise it would be possible to get the tank for almost free.

Maybe PFK editorial (I am not am employee of PFK - just a freelance contributor) will reply on this thread to help clarify the matter.

I realise for those on a tight budget that Â£93 is a lot to ask in one lump, even for 26 issues of PFK magazine and Â£59.99 worth of aquarium that would usually retail at a total cost of around Â£160.


----------



## Gill (30 Sep 2010)

Well that is just blahblahblahblahblahblahblahs, Can't afford to have that much go out in one DD. Shame as I would have they learnt from the mistakes they made last time they did this kind of offer.


----------



## billy boy (30 Sep 2010)

Thats a shame    Why do they work it that way when they state in the terms that they  reserve the right to reclaim the gift/value of the gift if you cancel your subscription before the end of the agreed term,  :?

http://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/store/d ... 3&id=38883


----------



## Luketendo (30 Sep 2010)

Still inclined to get this, do you guys think that you could get a nice Iwaguimi in there with the LED lighting? If so what kinda plants would I be looking at?


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Oct 2010)

billy boy said:
			
		

> Thats a shame    Why do they work it that way when they state in the terms that they  reserve the right to reclaim the gift/value of the gift if you cancel your subscription before the end of the agreed term,  :?
> 
> http://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/store/d ... 3&id=38883



You stole my words. Whilst it doesn't mention it is a  a whole Â£93 payment it does mention that you can cancel the subscription at any time but if any gift is related to the subscription then they can ask for the gift to be returned (my words not theirs. but along the right lines of their details)

I am disappointed though  Even if it were every 3 months like posted above I would've gone for this.  As it is I am now having to write e-mails and wait for the DD to appear on my bank to cancel because of misleading information.

Its a great looking little tank and a great incentive to purchase the magazine but the incentive would be much much better if only they could spread the cost.  However thats me not trusting now!!! That would've been my first ever purchase of the magazine by any means!!!

Will be interesting to see what  a representative of PFK says about this.

George I don't blame you.  It is a great offer and I saw it via e-mail newsletter the other day and thought Mmmm I like that.  However its the lack of detail that made me get all excited as in '_yes I can get this, yes its more than the tank costs, but a few quid each month isn't a problem'_ only to be informed at the e-mail after completion that it will be a single payment.

After all if we could get a decent little tank in 'our mum's' catalogue for a couple of quid a week then we'd get it 

Current climate and all, they should be trying to get all the sales they can (I would've thought.)

p.s. nice video and write up.  That was what swung me from Mmmm to Yes.

AC


----------



## George Farmer (1 Oct 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Still inclined to get this, do you guys think that you could get a nice Iwaguimi in there with the LED lighting? If so what kinda plants would I be looking at?


I'd say so.  The tank is relatively tall, so you'd have to choose your rocks and position carefully i.e. very vertical.

I don't know the PAR of the lighting, but with appropriate nutrient dosing, you should able to grow most plants suitable for a tiny 'scape i.e. HC, hairgrass, fine stems etc.

Â£93 is a good deal IMO (payment spreading issues aside).  26 issues on there own in the shops would total around Â£100, plus you're getting a nice little tank.


----------



## Gill (1 Oct 2010)

Great Magazines, are offering no help and Will not Cancel. They Just have just stated that the Tank orders have already been printed. And that it is Our Responsibilty to Return the Tanks to TMC or PFK.
So Will Cancel with the bank. WOW PFK are really not wanting new customers if this is the way they want to go. 
I would advise to make screen prints of PFK, as Great magazines will be in contact with PFK to get the Misleading Text Changed.


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Oct 2010)

I was tempted by this, but having only ever purchased one issue of PKF b4 (this months/Nov), the one off payment and the experiences of the ppl above I've been put right off! 

I'd rather just spend Â£59.99 on an ace looking nana and save the Â£23!


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Oct 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Great Magazines, are offering no help and Will not Cancel. They Just have just stated that the Tank orders have already been printed. And that it is Our Responsibilty to Return the Tanks to TMC or PFK.
> So Will Cancel with the bank. WOW PFK are really not wanting new customers if this is the way they want to go.
> I would advise to make screen prints of PFK, as Great magazines will be in contact with PFK to get the Misleading Text Changed.



Not PFK's fault.  You click on the link and it goes straight to Great Magazines pages.  They should state on there it is a one off payment.  So any good solicitors on here? lol.

If they send it to me they can either let me pay quarterly or collect it.  Bad news for them but then big companies and all.  A pity because they tar PFK with their bad practice.  If they push all they will get is a standing order setup over the next 2 years. 'intent to pay' is legal if I'm not mistaken.  I have no problem with paying for it.  and do like the tank but not 1 payment.  that would mean no road tax on the car 

Personally the above is worthless IMO.  I sent the e-mail to cancel within 15 minutes of clicking subscribe.

Sorry about this George.  Is a good deal, a good tank and a worthy offer.  Just the practices of 'great magazines' ruining it.

Gill - HAve they already replied to you or is that on the web somewhere?  They haven't replied to me yet.

I do have to say I can't see any mention of 'spreading the cost' unless anyone has a link.  Just say 24 month direct debit which implies installments.  That however is on 'great magazines' site.  PFK makes no mention of price, payment type etc.  That is solely once you are redirected to 'GM'

AC


----------



## Gill (1 Oct 2010)

> Gill - HAve they already replied to you or is that on the web somewhere?  They haven't replied to me yet.




Yeah I spent over 10 Mins on the Phone with the Bauer group, who are overseeing things. They would not budge stating that although the wording is not correct it stated over 24Months. So they said to simply cancel the DD with the bank as they are already In process of Being Setup. And then Your Responsibility to return the Tank to Either PFK or TMC.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Oct 2010)

If I buy anything over DD it will come up with a pre confirmation screen detailing the frequency and amount to be taken. this did not appear at all in the process.  Not until the e-mail I saw this.

I will give them the option though.  Collect it or accept standing orders quarterly.  Wording is key in this game and 24 months implies increments.

AC


----------



## Gill (1 Oct 2010)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> If I buy anything over DD it will come up with a pre confirmation screen detailing the frequency and amount to be taken. this did not appear at all in the process.  Not until the e-mail I saw this.
> 
> I will give them the option though.  Collect it or accept standing orders quarterly.  Wording is key in this game and 24 months implies increments.
> 
> AC




Exactly No frequences in the process at all, I was waiting for a Screen to come up and state by when and how much, but nothing. 
Yep, the frequency was only stated in the email i recieved with my subscription number.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Oct 2010)

shouldnt there be a cooling off period with this?

also, couldyou refuse delivery of the parcel and tell them to return to sender so you dont have to pay for postage?

was also considering this but not with a one of payment


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Oct 2010)

We can move this subject to here rather than clutter up UKaps with legal stuff.  This is a more appropriate site to discuss this subject and with knowledge too.  this is where I got help when bmibaby left my family and I stranded in Lisbon 2 years ago (still in the courts now. lol)

They are experts in this sort of thing so we should get some sound advice even if it is 'sorry guys nothing you can do on this one'

I've started a new thread,  I urge anyone who has been affected to sign up on this site and add your experience too on this one:
http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/fo ... ost3148548

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (1 Oct 2010)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for re-directing the 'flack' from this thread into an external forum that's more appropriate.

Meanwhile if there's anyone else with issues regarding their Direct Debit payments for the subs offer I politely request they contact Bauer or Great Magazines direct, rather than potentially causing legal issues for UKAPS.

For those that do subscribe and get the tank, I wish you well with it and hope to see some journals on here!

For those that have just visited this thread I'd like to summarise -

If you are a new subscriber and take this offer there is a Direct Debit payment of 93.00GBP every 24 months.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Oct 2010)

> I realise for those on a tight budget that Â£93 is a lot to ask in one lump, even for 26 issues of PFK magazine and Â£59.99 worth of aquarium that would usually retail at a total cost of around Â£160.



It does sound like a good bargain.

The tank is very good, and easy to work with. If you are after a good quality small tank, then it is worth  the subscription.


----------



## Lairewen (1 Oct 2010)

I just want to say that while I do agree that Â£93 is a LOT to pay upfront, the wording is fairly standard. I used to work in magazine subscriptions (NOT this company) and phrases like '12 month DD' always meant it was taken every 12 months. Of course I'm not sure *how* they expected every customer to just know this, but as far as I can tell it is standard phrasing.


----------



## squiggley (1 Oct 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Great Magazines, are offering no help and Will not Cancel. They Just have just stated that the Tank orders have already been printed. And that it is Our Responsibilty to Return the Tanks to TMC or PFK.
> .




When I last subscribed to PFK they were offering the Fluval U2 Filter for the 1st time. I received a copy of the magazine and the filter before the 1st payment was taken from the bank and can remember comments from people on another forum about canceling the dd because they had received their filters as well.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Oct 2010)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I was tempted by this, but having only ever purchased one issue of PKF b4 (this months/Nov), the one off payment and the experiences of the ppl above I've been put right off!
> 
> I'd rather just spend Â£59.99 on an ace looking nana and save the Â£23!



The tank is great, I got one.. 

Although it is small, there is a lot that can be done.


----------



## NeilW (3 Oct 2010)

Anyone know when this tank will be released to buy on its own?


----------



## Luketendo (3 Oct 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Anyone know when this tank will be released to buy on its own?



Think I saw on one site that it's due in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Oct 2010)

Can anyone who has been affected by the '24 DD' problem please contact me at the info e-mail address on my site.  Can be found on the 'contact' page.  I would put it here but don't want loads of spam (or more than I already get. lol)

Please provide your name and username on this forum within the e-mail so I know who is who 

We can then deal with this away from the forum and I can update you of any changes to the situation.

Regards
Andy


----------



## ghostsword (4 Oct 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Anyone know when this tank will be released to buy on its own?



Yes, you can buy it for Â£60.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Oct 2010)

I'd really have liked one of these for my desk at work.  Could do a nice little shrimp or Boraras tank.  Just a shame I cant afford to at the moment.  Was looking for a decent subscription offer too.  If it has been a 1 year offer, I wouldn't have hesitated.

Sam


----------



## NeilW (4 Oct 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> NeilW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any links mate?


----------



## ghostsword (4 Oct 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought mine from here:
http://www.cityaquaticscardiff.co.uk/st ... -1169.html

Same stuff, different name.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Oct 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I bought mine from here:
> http://www.cityaquaticscardiff.co.uk/st ... -1169.html
> 
> Same stuff, different name.




Correction, the TMC has some differences, and a heather as well. 
"
It has undertaken testing on the original nano and produced a new version based on its own selection of LED bulbs, with a rocker switch on top rather than the dimmer seen on the Dymax nano allowing the use of a "low-light" mode".

The cables now sit in neat grooves in the top of the rear rim and TMC has also produced a tiny new heater which sits in the rear chamber.
"


----------



## NeilW (5 Oct 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> ...Correction, the TMC has some differences, and a heather as well.



Read your first post and was going to say they were different    Better TMC LED's, more of a known brand = possible better build quality, and a heater   

The Dymax IQ3 and Betta ones are the same though with some 'badge engineering'


----------



## Themuleous (5 Oct 2010)

I like the fact that they've gone to the effort of putting a heater in it, opens up the options for stocking.

San


----------



## ghostsword (5 Oct 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure that the case and filter are the same.  However TMC managed to put a "maybe" better lamp, and a heater for the same price, so it is for sure a winner. Odd that they are not selling it yet.


----------



## Luketendo (5 Oct 2010)

Not sure that the PFK offer has the heater though as I don't think it's mentioned.


----------



## JohnC (15 Oct 2010)

I'm awaiting my delivery. Not sure if i'm going to set it up right away as i'm currently neglecting my two nano's while i renovate the house but i couldn't resist the deal.


----------



## Luketendo (15 Oct 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> I'm awaiting my delivery. Not sure if i'm going to set it up right away as i'm currently neglecting my two nano's while i renovate the house but i couldn't resist the deal.



Waiting for mine too !


----------



## mdhardy01 (18 Oct 2010)

Me too


----------



## JohnC (22 Oct 2010)

got my first mag, but no sign of the tank yet. i forget, did they mention a delivery date?


----------



## Luketendo (22 Oct 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> got my first mag, but no sign of the tank yet. i forget, did they mention a delivery date?



They said allow 28 days, I don't have either yet. May well get the mag tomorrow though.


----------



## NeilW (22 Oct 2010)

In the end I gave up waiting for it to come out without a subscription and bought an ADA Mini 'S' instead


----------



## Luketendo (22 Oct 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> In the end I gave up waiting for it to come out without a subscription and bought an ADA Mini 'S' instead



Journal now


----------



## NeilW (22 Oct 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Journal now


Easy now    Still got to decide on hardscape and plants!  I suppose I could just start one with some pics of the tank and inspiration/ideas..?  

I must say I think I made a good decision though, the Mini 'S' is a mean looking tank with almost no silicon!  TMC lost out there, should have been quicker


----------



## Luketendo (22 Oct 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd like one but compared to the TMC I'd have to buy an external filter, lily pipes and sort out a light to make it worthwhile. Plus I don't think my rookie level of skill warrants having one anyway, going to have a proper good go at the TMC though.

The key thing about these pico sort of tanks is finding hardscape that doesn't overpower the tank too much, or isn't actually larger than the tank itself .


----------



## Gill (22 Oct 2010)

A Mag turned up today even though DD was cancelled within a Day. If the tank arrives, will refuse delivery.


----------



## NeilW (22 Oct 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Yeah I'd like one but compared to the TMC I'd have to buy an external filter, lily pipes and sort out a light to make it worthwhile. Plus I don't think my rookie level of skill warrants having one anyway, going to have a proper good go at the TMC though.
> 
> The key thing about these pico sort of tanks is finding hardscape that doesn't overpower the tank too much, or isn't actually larger than the tank itself .



The TMC does look like a great little all-in-one system I agree .  

In addition to the tank I'm only going to have to buy a Â£15 HOB type filter so won't have to buy lilys, already got a light and it'll be unheated so its not much more cost really on top.  Â£60 for a TMC or Â£75 for an ADA was a no brainer for me, just worked out well.

You can always break up rocks smaller with a bolster and a hammer, although make sure you wear safety specs or you may not have eyes to admire your handy work    As for wood you can easily snap Redmoor 'twigs'.  Just have to search a bit further to find solutions.

If I had gone for the TMC pico I was planning on getting 1kg of ADA Manten Stone which is expensive but for the tiny amount you need its not bad for the best hardscape money can buy.


----------



## Luketendo (22 Oct 2010)

Yeah I guess, although to be honest I wouldn't be too keen on having a HOB on an ADA product, although I guess you could remove it for photos and stuff , but yea. I was planning on doing Iwaguimi on this so shouldn't need wood but if I do I can get some from work. As for rock anyway I'm thinking of asking Richard on the AE website what I should do about them, seeing as it's the best selling thing he has, I'm sure the master of mini landscape rocks will have an answer . Probably will involve abusing rocks though .


----------



## ghostsword (24 Oct 2010)

I got a tank very similar to the TMC one, a Betta badge model, and it is a pleasure to work with. Finding wood for it is easy, use twigs, and cover it with moss or on a bed of hairgrass.

But Â£75 for a ADA? I might just get one, it is a better bet it seems.


----------



## gbagger (24 Oct 2010)

Went for this in the end, just got my first mag yesterday, has anyone recieved a tank yet?


----------



## Luketendo (24 Oct 2010)

gbagger said:
			
		

> Went for this in the end, just got my first mag yesterday, has anyone recieved a tank yet?



Got my mag yesterday too, no tank though. Would be nice if it came during half term so I can quickly order some stuff to start the hardscape. Although does anyone know if they have reached retail yet, maybe they are still being sorted out?


----------



## mdhardy01 (24 Oct 2010)

Not received tank nor mag yet but only at 21 days so far
However I do have everything ready to go
Media
Substrate
Plants 
Wood
Stone
And water
Matt


----------



## NeilW (24 Oct 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Yeah I guess, although to be honest I wouldn't be too keen on having a HOB on an ADA product, although I guess you could remove it for photos and stuff


Surprisingly Amano used to use HOB filters in his early work and he still uses Eheims on the gallery nanos, so I think its still an option to use one with an ADA tank.

As you say its always best to remove any equipment for proper photos anyways, most of the pros even remove glassware for competition images.  I'll try and disguise the filter by either having it hanging off one of the sides or some kind of background.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> But Â£75 for a ADA? I might just get one, it is a better bet it seems.


The TMC is still a sweet all in one setup but I got tempted by the ADA goodness!  The tank was pretty steep by itself but as I'm not going for the full on expensive Solar Mini, glassware and CO2 setup its not too bad really.  I think I may have had the last Mini 'S' they have in stock


----------



## Luketendo (24 Oct 2010)

Oh yeah, didn't think about a background really, bit stupid as I have a hob and a black background, the filter doesn't really get in the way much in this tank because I have a really big piece of planted wood in it.


----------



## Luketendo (27 Oct 2010)

Tank came this morning .


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Oct 2010)

Got mine this morning too all up and running
It's sooooo  cute
Matt


----------



## Luketendo (27 Oct 2010)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Got mine this morning too all up and running
> It's sooooo  cute
> Matt



Journal time


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Oct 2010)

Maybe finished article and once grown in but too late for full journal only took an hour!!!


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Oct 2010)

Here you go
http://img139.imageshack.us/i/imagedbj.jpg/


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Oct 2010)

Acadama substrate 
Java moss 
Hc Cuba
Blyxa japonica
Hairgrass 
Just got to let it all grow in now
Also using siporax media rather than the large sponge
matt


----------



## Luketendo (27 Oct 2010)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Acadama substrate
> Java moss
> Hc Cuba
> Blyxa japonica
> ...



Looks great, can't wait to get stuff in mine. I'll probably just use sponges as I've always gone by them, I expect I won't bother with the condensation rid or the thermometer though, not long term anyway.


----------



## JohnC (28 Oct 2010)

i'm still wondering what will grow under the LED light.


----------



## Luketendo (28 Oct 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> i'm still wondering what will grow under the LED light.



Does look pretty bright, hard to tell though.


----------



## mdhardy01 (28 Oct 2010)

I'll let you know how my plants go
Think the hc might suffer but think the rest should be ok 
Matt


----------



## Luketendo (29 Oct 2010)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I'll let you know how my plants go
> Think the hc might suffer but think the rest should be ok
> Matt



What ferts you using and carbon source?


----------



## mdhardy01 (29 Oct 2010)

I dose ei in my big tank and will be water changing and topping up using water from that No carbon added
Matt


----------



## squiggley (29 Oct 2010)

Probably the first of many

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AquaGro-MicroHabi ... 3f0458cb20


----------



## rangerover (29 Oct 2010)

gutted... 

I just set my one up... looking forward to adding some shrimps once its cycled - not gone for a planted tank - as busy with the main set up... but will no doubt switch it a little and make it more like how george explains in the vid.


----------



## Luketendo (29 Oct 2010)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I dose ei in my big tank and will be water changing and topping up using water from that No carbon added
> Matt



Oh fairs, let me know how the HC goes, I might try it but with CO2.


----------



## mdhardy01 (29 Oct 2010)

No carbon as going to add crs and I know that they are sensitive to it
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (30 Oct 2010)

*Re:*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I dose ei in my big tank and will be water changing and topping up using water from that No carbon added
> Matt



With mine I do the same. For carbon source it gets from main tank, enough co2 to keep it going. 

Also, as my cat drinks from it, I top up everyday.


----------



## mdhardy01 (30 Oct 2010)

I hadn't thought about the main tank water carrying co2 
I've lost one lot of crs already so may start again with some cherries but give it a week or so to settle
Thought that using mature media tank water and plants and wood from main tank I'd be good to go straight away but I did use Acadama as substrate and I think that needs time to settle down
I might re scape and use the substrate from main tank capping some acadama using the acadama as a nutrient store?
Matt


----------



## ghostsword (30 Oct 2010)

Yeah, there is CO2 on the main tank water, I got the idea from someone else on the forum, do not remember who it was. 

I was using EasyCarbo, but on such a small tank I was killing all shrimp and snails, was overdosing. So now I use the main tank water, 250ml a day, and the small tank get's CO2 and ferts. Plants are happy, shrimp are surviving, and all is good.


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 Nov 2010)

Re-scape
http://img192.imageshack.us/i/imagevyl.jpg/


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 Nov 2010)

Limpopo black sand (tgm)
Hairgrass some trimmed some left
Hc Cuba ( lets see how it goes)
Java moss 
And a tiny bit of Fissidens fontanus 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Matt


----------



## Themuleous (22 May 2011)

Bringing up an old thread, but just wondered if anyone else who's got one of these finds the water level in the sponge and pump compartments drops on a daily basis, but the water level in the main tank compartment stays high?  Seems really odd to me as the three are connected.  

Pain as well as I have to top up the two smaller compartments everyday, or the water level drops too low.  I wonder what it might be doing to the sponge bacteria as well.

Just wondered if I was alone in this?

Sam


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2011)

Hi
Could be evaporation....does it have a cover?
hoggie


----------



## Gill (22 May 2011)

> Yep kept happening to me, I Found in the end. That the Gap at the Base of the Media Section was becoming blocked, and restricting flow to the return.



Cool I'll give that a try  cheers


----------



## JohnC (22 May 2011)

i run this tank empty for my cats drinking fountain and it does this all the time once the water drops a little.


----------



## sr20det (23 May 2011)

Is this offer still running, no mention of it VIA the subscription page?


----------



## Themuleous (25 May 2011)

Nn the offers ended now.

It is evaporation, it just seems odd that the water level in the three chambers drops at a different rate. 

Sam


----------



## Morgan Freeman (25 May 2011)

Check the PFK forum, there's talk of another possible subscription offer along the same lines.


----------



## ghostsword (26 May 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Bringing up an old thread, but just wondered if anyone else who's got one of these finds the water level in the sponge and pump compartments drops on a daily basis, but the water level in the main tank compartment stays high?  Seems really odd to me as the three are connected.
> 
> Pain as well as I have to top up the two smaller compartments everyday, or the water level drops too low.  I wonder what it might be doing to the sponge bacteria as well.
> 
> ...



This happens to me as well, it is a mixture of evaporation and the cat drinking from it:

DSC_0031 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## JohnC (26 May 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

oddly since i set mine up as a cat drinking fountain the cat still keeps going for the planted nanos. I think i need to add stuff to it, not just run it empty.


----------

